# Latest effort



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Possibly some sort of rosewood but is definatly African on stripped blackthorne shank


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's a beautiful carving. Good to see you again.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a nice example great use of different woods .The carving and the wood grain says it all .


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice looking stick. The color and grain pattern resembles what you see in olivewood..


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Stunning color and a great looking stick!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I know your main focus is the carving but could you please show us the shank too?

I was under the impression British makers didn't usually peel the shank so I'm interested in what they look like when you do.

I do think the contrast between the two woods works beautifully.

Thanks,

Rodney


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Shank is stripped blackthorne

British stick makers do strip shanks. indeed long tradition ( See Norman Tulips book) of taking holy 2" or more dia

& reducing to shank size leaving knots, & then staining to bring out the grain of the heart wood. If you take a holly of shank size from the woods you will only get a white stick no grain.This also works well with blackthorne.

I have used this method for years

The big difference in British sticks generally is that we straighten our shanks.


----------

